# Thoughts? X



## Suprise21x

Hi ladies..
I took this test this evening..... this faint line appeared within the time frame.... but ive heard sainsburys tests are abit unreiable although have had a positive with then before.

Would you say this is positve?

Thank you 

X


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see that hon. Looks like early BFP. Have u tested again with a different brand to confirm? Good luck hope they get darker


----------



## Suprise21x

Suggerhoney said:


> I see that hon. Looks like early BFP. Have u tested again with a different brand to confirm? Good luck hope they get darker

Thank you, I hope so... I have only tested with one step cheapies and Keep getting a really really faint line on them.. I'm going to try another brand in afew days x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck!


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah I see that


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I see it. It looks promising.


----------

